# Linksys WMP54G connection problem with XBOX 360 wireless adapter



## rockyv (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello All,

First time posting here, but I can't seem to find any helpful information at all. I'm hoping someone here has experience with this.

I am attempting to connect my sons Xbox 360 to my Linksys router using the XBOX 360 wireless adapter. The light on the adapter is solid red. I am broadcasting the SSID, but I have no settings at all on the 360 dashboard.

There is an error displayed. The "W", "Y", "Z" fields are all zeros and the "X" field displays 8000-0011. An on-line search tells me the code means "Ethernet Not Found". Duh.....

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Rocky


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't post duplicate threads on the same issue. If your thread is in the wrong place, use the







link to report the thread and request it be moved. Continue here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f14...apter-problem-with-linksys-router-190954.html


----------

